# Prednisone



## PapaDaca (Sep 4, 2005)

do you think this steroid will give me any gains? I have a 2 week presciption for it.


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

Deltasone®
prednisone tablets, USP


DESCRIPTION

Deltasone tablets contain prednisone which is a glucocorticoid. Glucocorticoids are adrenocortical steroids, both naturally occurring and synthetic, which are readily absorbed from the gastrointestinal tract. Prednisone is a white to practically white, odorless, crystalline powder. It is very slightly soluble in water; slightly soluble in alcohol, in chloroform, in dioxane, and in methanol.

The chemical name for prednisone is pregna-1,4-diene-3,11,20-trione, 17,21-dihydroxy- and its molecular weight is 358.43.



Deltasone are available in 5 strengths: 2.5 mg, 5 mg, 10 mg, 20 mg and 50 mg. Inactive Ingredients: 2.5 mg:Calcium stearate, corn starch, erythrosine sodium, lactose, mineral oil, sorbic acid and sucrose. 5 mg:Calcium stearate, corn starch, lactose, mineral oil, sorbic acid and sucrose. 10 mg:Calcium stearate, corn starch, lactose, sorbic acid and sucrose. 20 mg:Calcium stearate, corn starch, FD&C yellow no. 6, lactose, sorbic acid and sucrose.50 mg:Corn starch, lactose, magnesium stearate, sorbic acid, sucrose, and talc.


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

Prednisone: Good Guy - Bad Guy
Prednisone is a synthetic hormone similar to hydrocortisone, a natural hormone produced by the adrenal glands. Prednisone belongs to a large group of similar drugs known as corticosteroids, which are prescribed for literally hundreds of conditions. 

With organ transplants, prednisone stops the body's normal inflammatory reaction to foreign tissue and infection. It is usually given in tablet form but can be given intravenously when necessary, such as when someone is too sick to swallow a pill. The drug usually is used in combination with other agents to suppress the immune response. It acts by decreasing swelling and inflammation of tissues. 

The downside with prednisone is its many side effects. The higher the dose or the more times you have been treated for rejection, the more side effects. As the dose is gradually reduces, side effects diminish. In most cases, prednisone can be reduced to a maintenance level by the end of about one year after transplantation. Also, use of combinations of drugs has allowed physicians to prescribe lower doses of prednisone than in the past. 

Regardless of complications, never stop taking prednisone unless you are instructed to do so by your transplant team. Many problems can occur if prednisone is stopped suddenly. (See "Why Can't Prednisone Be Discontinued Suddenly?" for more information.) 

Side Effects of Prednisone
The most commonly encountered side effects are: 

Sodium retention 
Increased appetite 
Increased fat deposits 
Increased acid in your stomach 
Increased sweating, especially at night 
Increased hair growth 
Acne on the face, back, and chest 
Bone and muscle problems 
Growth problems in children 
Eye problems 
Increased sugar in the blood 
Increased sensitivity to the sun 
Delayed wound healing 
Decreased ability to fight infection 
Thrush (Candida) growth in the mouth


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

Prednisone is a corticosteroid. In contrast to anabolic steroids (used by ???bodybuilders???), corticosteroids are used in inflammatory conditions for their anti???inflammatory effects. They have a rapid onset of action, and profoundly affect many parts of the immune system as well as most other body systems. Corticosteroids are a cornerstone of treating most types of vasculitis, and are often used in combination with other immunosuppressive medications


----------



## brogers (Sep 4, 2005)

Predinsone will have a negative impact on your body composition.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 5, 2005)

PapaDaca said:
			
		

> do you think this steroid will give me any gains? I have a 2 week presciption for it.


I must ask this. Where in the world do you get your information at. 2 out of every 3 of your questions are goofy. Why don't you take about 6 weeks off this site, do some reseach on bodybuilding, steroid use and then come back with more intelligent questions. Brother your questions have me thinking your user name should be changed to KID-DACA


----------



## antelope07 (Sep 7, 2005)

Prednisone will cause your bones to get brittle and they could shatter


----------



## PrincePaul (Sep 7, 2005)

My friend with severe arthreitis was on that for a while.  

He's anything but a musclehead.


----------



## taniea19 (Sep 7, 2005)

My Dad has sarcoidosis and has to take the stuff for good, He has gained 20 lbs just because he said you eat all the time he said he is suprised he hasn't chewed his steering wheel off! But his dr said he is doing good weight gain is a side effect and most people gain at least 60lbs! And its not the kind of weight you want. Now if you lift hard and need something to bring your appetite up so you can get you calories in to gain the mass then yes you may benifit from it but I warn you get the munchies BAD
 Tanya


----------



## 19-chief (Sep 7, 2005)

i had to take that crap during my bone marrow transplant... it's an immunosuppressant (used in this case to fight graft-vs-host disease) not an anabolic androgenic steroid. i say, "ask all the questions you want. just don't act on it for a very long time!"


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 9, 2005)

My son has muscular dystophy and tkae this everyday (prolly for the rest of his life) and he is only 8, but man he is getting big..So, if you guys have any questions on prednisone just ask me.I think i would be the best on to answer these questions.Beening that I have to deal with these on a daily bases..


----------



## 19-chief (Sep 9, 2005)

NoBiUs said:
			
		

> My son has muscular dystophy and tkae this everyday (prolly for the rest of his life) and he is only 8, but man he is getting big..So, if you guys have any questions on prednisone just ask me.I think i would be the best on to answer these questions.Beening that I have to deal with these on a daily bases..


  are you on crack, dude? corticosteroids actually cause damage to skelatal muscle. please don't advice on the subject if you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 9, 2005)

I wish I diddn't know anything about prednisone, but my son takes 2x 10mg a day with liquid zantac.If you don't think prednisone help people with muscular dystrophy, do a search on it and look..LMAO.Do research before you open your dumb ass mouth..This is how to use a search engine: Type steriods and muscular dystophy..REALLY EASY..Why in the hell would I lie about my son having a disease.Damn, you are a dumb bastard..


----------



## 19-chief (Sep 9, 2005)

NoBiUs said:
			
		

> I wish I diddn't know anything about prednisone, but my son takes 2x 10mg a day with liquid zantac.If you don't think prednisone help people with muscular dystrophy, do a search on it and look..LMAO.Do research before you open your dumb ass mouth..This is how to use a search engine: Type steriods and muscular dystophy..REALLY EASY..Why in the hell would I lie about my son having a disease.Damn, you are a dumb bastard..


LYAO??? boy, you are one ignorant son of a bitch. i never said corticosteroids do not work for MD. i said they do nothing do grow muscle. i believe you said, "he is getting big." use google a little bit longer and you will realize that not all steroids do the same thing.

i am done with your dumb ass.


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 9, 2005)

I mean big as in gaining weight not muscle, dumb ass. The only reason he gained alot of weight is because prednisone increased his appetite.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

NoBiUs said:
			
		

> I mean big as in gaining weight not muscle, dumb ass. The only reason he gained alot of weight is because prednisone increased his appetite.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 9, 2005)

*Where do these clowns come from?*


----------



## growinbigger (Sep 11, 2005)

PapaDaca said:
			
		

> do you think this steroid will give me any gains? I have a 2 week presciption for it.



Prednisone is not an anabolic/androgenic steroid.  It will not do anything for muscle gains.

Tchau,
--GB


----------

